# Turtle dressing



## dpoole (Apr 24, 2010)

Legal turtle per game warden


----------



## dpoole (Apr 24, 2010)

*next*

boilng water and dressing turtle


----------



## dpoole (Apr 24, 2010)

*next*

more skinning out pictures


----------



## dpoole (Apr 24, 2010)

*next*

the next generation


----------



## dpoole (Apr 24, 2010)

*next*

turtle eggs


----------



## dpoole (Apr 24, 2010)

*next*

burying eggs


----------



## dpoole (Apr 24, 2010)

*next*

finishing up


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Apr 24, 2010)

will those hatch?


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats going to be some good soup!!


----------



## BradMyers (Apr 24, 2010)

*Very cool*

I always wanted to see that done. Some fine eating there and a good illustration of the diffrent type of meat in a turtle.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dpoole, that is one mean, angry, delicious looking turtle!! Congrats man!!!!! How did you happen to come upon him? Gonna do anything with that shell?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice pics! Keepem coming!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 24, 2010)

brunofishing said:


> Thats going to be some good soup!!



Gotta feelin that one's gonna get boiled hard, then fried.


----------



## DEERFU (Apr 24, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Gotta feelin that one's gonna get boiled hard, then fried.



Man that's my favorite way to eat 'em! That's the only way I've ever cleaned 'em too- scald, peel and cut'em up- par boil, cool, bread it and fry. Thanks for posting the pics. I haven't had one in a while cause I quit setting my baskets. The last one I brought home I caught on the jobsite. My "EX" wife freaked out when I told her we were gonna eat it. Needless to say she never tried it but the kids and I really enjoyed the meal. They never even ask what it was, guess they figured it was chicken cause they didn't slow down till it was gone!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2010)

Not bad, not bad at all!!! Didn`t nobody git bit? Who was the lucky one to swing the blade? Just think, Donnie, when them babies hatch, they`re gonna think you`re Mama!!  

Glad you got the postin` part right!!


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 24, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Gotta feelin that one's gonna get boiled hard, then fried.



Yup. Talked to Donnie today and he said thats the plan for it. Shore will be some fine eatin.


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 25, 2010)

Turtle is good, but to me, it's like SPAM.  If it's warm, it's good, but the next helping is not as good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2010)

Neat shots Mr. D, but Mr. Turtle wuz a little too close to Mr. Winky for me!!


----------



## Dawg Tired (Apr 25, 2010)

Will Planting dem Eggs make a turtle tree grow?


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 26, 2010)

WOW, when I talked to you yesterday...I never thought the thread was this!!!! real cool pictorial step by step on killing and cleaning and cooking that brute!!!! I'll bet that was some excellent soup!!! And you do know who you need to give that shell to now don'tchu???? Hummmmm???? 
Put it in an ant mound and they'll clean it nice for me!!!!! Save it til July 4th!!! and any more ya might get....I'd sure appreciate the dickens out of it. But in case it got pitched or given away, that's OK too!!!!
Great instructions!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Apr 26, 2010)

Good dress along ya'll.  Enjoyed it.  My mother made brunswick stew one time from a snapper and served it at a family reunion.  Every body loved it til they found out it was made from a turtle!  I thought it was good and I've eaten it fried too, also good!
 was up on the Chatahoochee River this past week and found three dead turtles.  They were soft shelled turtles I think ... not snappers.  They had the back ends chewed out.  Saw two river otters and one of them looked like it was about five feet long.  Biggest one I've ever seen.  Do you think the otter was killing them ?  Don't mean to steal the thread just saw this and was reminded of it.


----------



## pine nut (Apr 26, 2010)

Forgot to ask are their shells good for anything and legal?


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 26, 2010)

Its been a few years since I scalded ,dressed and fried up some good snappin turtle ..

thanx for the memories dpoole 


pics of him fried with all the fixins gonna be here or in the outdoor cafe  ??


----------



## Artmom (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey, I enjoyed seeing the process, also. Have never eaten turtle. Pretty interesting. Probably everyone knows the answer but me; I'll go ahead and ask anyway:

Was the shovel full of ash added to the boiling water...or did that have some other purpose?


----------



## Red Man (Apr 27, 2010)

Makes me hungry.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 27, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey, I enjoyed seeing the process, also. Have never eaten turtle. Pretty interesting. Probably everyone knows the answer but me; I'll go ahead and ask anyway:
> 
> Was the shovel full of ash added to the boiling water...or did that have some other purpose?



yes added wood ash as red devil lye is hard to come by thanks to the dope heads


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 27, 2010)

dpoole said:


> yes added wood ash as red devil lye is hard to come by thanks to the dope heads



OK, I'll bite a little more.....what is the purpose of the wood ash added to the boiling water?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 27, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> OK, I'll bite a little more.....what is the purpose of the wood ash added to the boiling water?



I'll guess its a little like squeez'n a lemon on a fish.


----------



## Rays123 (Apr 28, 2010)

yall are making it look too easy, 10-12 turtles can be a long day of cleaning


----------



## daisy102998 (Apr 28, 2010)

Stupid question but my Daddy and Grandmother would cut the out out of the shell so when yolu pulled the shell apart the guts were on one half and the meat on another half.
Also how do you tell a leagal from and illegal one?  My son caught one last year at a kid's fishing rodeo and the game warden said I had to turn it loose as it was illegal .


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool process, thanks for the pics!


----------



## oldways (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice turtle good job on the dressing, I dress a rattlesnake yesterday for supper and the guys I work with think I'm crazy..alot of good eatin around just got to know where to look.


----------



## dpoole (May 2, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> OK, I'll bite a little more.....what is the purpose of the wood ash added to the boiling water?



the ashes have potash a acid that helps in the cleaning of the skin gets em whiter.


----------



## dpoole (May 2, 2010)

daisy102998 said:


> Stupid question but my Daddy and Grandmother would cut the out out of the shell so when yolu pulled the shell apart the guts were on one half and the meat on another half.
> Also how do you tell a leagal from and illegal one?  My son caught one last year at a kid's fishing rodeo and the game warden said I had to turn it loose as it was illegal .



 a common snapper has a smooth shell it is legal to harvest. The alliogator snapper has ridges on its shell not legal to harvest.


----------



## vonnick52 (Jun 27, 2010)

I cooked up a nice big softshell turtle for a bunch of cityfolk not too long ago....I must say, it was an intertesting to watch their reactions when I told them it was turtle they were gnawing on.


----------



## Son (Jun 28, 2010)

I like softshell best, Grew up on it as a regular meat back in the 40's and 50's.


----------

